# 2 inch tins with lids and labels!



## newbie (Jan 31, 2015)

This made me think of this forum. I have no idea how much people pay for tin round containers but these are about 33 cents a piece and come with lids and labels. Might be good for a discs of lotion bars or lip balm or something like that. Just thought I'd pass it along!

http://www.sciplus.com/p/ALUMINUM-TINS-WITH-CLEAR-LIDS_55232


----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2015)

Already got mine.  They are all silver btw.  Which I like better than then avocado color on the box.  They also have "mats, kitchen cutting" which I think are polycarb but the package turned out to be totaly blank.  Will try to use them as mold liners.  They were $1.50 per two pack.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link, Newbie! Such an interesting place to wander around!!!! I agree the tins would be lovely for lotion bars or anything not liquid. 

Did you see these clear screw-top containers: http://www.sciplus.com/p/12-CLEAR-PLASTIC-CANISTERS-IN-A-BOX_44940

Or these little disposable cups for tiny amounts of stuff: http://www.sciplus.com/p/MEDICINE-CUPS_49494 I would NOT use these cups for FOs or EOs -- the fragrance will melt this plastic and make a huge mess.

These thick-walled syrup cups might be even better if you prefer to wash and reuse: http://www.sciplus.com/p/2-OUNCE-SYRUP-CUPS_49049 It doesn't say if these cups are styrene, so not sure if they're FO or EO safe. I would assume they are not until I knew otherwise.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 1, 2015)

This place is seriously dangerous to my wallet...


----------



## boyago (Feb 1, 2015)

And these PET Flasks for the chic geek lotion maker?  I'm not sure how PET reacts with EO/FOs though. 
http://www.sciplus.com/p/612-WHITE-PLASTIC-LAB-STYLE-FLASKS_55335

It's also my go to whenever I need a pair of Italian tank pilot goggles or a German decontamination field kit.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 1, 2015)

I've used clear PET jars for lotions and scrubs with FOs... no problems.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 1, 2015)

PET should be fine for EOs and FOs. PET = Polyethylene terephthalate.


----------



## Aline (Feb 1, 2015)

boyago said:


> Already got mine.  They are all silver btw.  Which I like better than then avocado color on the box.  They also have "mats, kitchen cutting" which I think are polycarb but the package turned out to be totaly blank.  Will try to use them as mold liners.  They were $1.50 per two pack.


If you click on the image, they are silver. The green is actually stickers!

Good find Newbie


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone know how many oz those tins are? 1 oz maybe?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 21, 2015)

SozoArtisanSoaps said:


> Anyone know how many oz those tins are? 1 oz maybe?



2 oz, and yes I bought them.


----------



## newbie (Mar 21, 2015)

I bought them as well. The little plastic window can pop out if you put too much pressure on it but they are nice.

I also bought a ton of their little cream plastic coated 1 ounce "baby bottles" for 9 cents a piece and ordered silicone corks from another place for about 14 cents so now I can swap fragrances in glass bottles for fairly cheap! I just tape the corks down.

You can also get a squirting toilet there. It works well.


----------

